# Anthropomorphic Space Marines



## SynthNine (Oct 26, 2011)

So I'm gonna come out of the closet as a furry. Now you will understand the rest of the post. I hope.

I was wondering if anyone has seen anthropomorphic space marines at all. I have been thinking of modeling my own and finding someone who is good at casting molds and make an army of these beasts. I was thinking a genetic mutation in the Space Wolves gene seed produces them or something odd like that.

What do you guys think? Have you seen any? Would you want to see it?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

woof woof wooooof, bark woof woof bark grrrr,


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

SynthNine said:


> So I'm gonna come out of the closet as a furry. Now you will understand the rest of the post. I hope.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has seen anthropomorphic space marines at all. I have been thinking of modeling my own and finding someone who is good at casting molds and make an army of these beasts. I was thinking a genetic mutation in the Space Wolves gene seed produces them or something odd like that.
> 
> What do you guys think? Have you seen any? Would you want to see it?


ummmmm I think you need to use a different word other than anthropomorphic. This particular word's defined as putting human characteristics to something that does not have human characteristics. For example, the crazy fucking rabbit that wears a coat and a top hat and walks as a bi-pedal in Lewis Carrol's Alice in Wonderland. Space Marines have human characteristics.
Zoo-morphism is the word you seek for I believe.
If you look around you can find some of the old wulfen of the Space Wolves. I have never seen them painted up but I would think that they would look really quite nice.


----------



## SynthNine (Oct 26, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> woof woof wooooof, bark woof woof bark grrrr,


BARK BARK arfgrrrrr ja ja ja ja! :biggrin:



OIIIIIIO said:


> ummmmm I think you need to use a different word other than anthropomorphic. This particular word's defined as putting human characteristics to something that does not have human characteristics. For example, the crazy fucking rabbit that wears a coat and a top hat and walks as a bi-pedal in Lewis Carrol's Alice in Wonderland. Space Marines have human characteristics.
> Zoo-morphism is the word you seek for I believe.
> If you look around you can find some of the old wulfen of the Space Wolves. I have never seen them painted up but I would think that they would look really quite nice.


http://cooley.deviantart.com/journal/What-is-Anthro-v2-214156823 Naw dude I got the right word. You do as well. We just have different understandings of the word.

You are talking about this right?









I also found these.





























and those are freaking cool


----------



## SavageConvoy (Sep 21, 2011)

Seeing as how Space Marines are generally the poster boys for "Purging Furries" from the world, I doubt you'd find much to that extent. 

Also I think he meant having wolf-men in power armor, not space marines with wolf-like features. It's all symantics really, and I believe we all have the general idea.

I don't think this would really work for normal marines seeing as how they're all generally armor clad. Maybe Chaos marines? Too mutated to fit armor normally or something like that.

I love those helmets.....


----------



## SynthNine (Oct 26, 2011)

Well I was thinking of making new legs out of green stuff and tails too. if need be the claws as well. Those helms would work more than great though. I have seen different people use them so I think you can buy them.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

http://mythicast.com/shop-now/#ecwid:category=0&mode=product&product=3051274


Soon as I get some extra cash I am getting these for my Mark of the Wolfen models


----------



## SynthNine (Oct 26, 2011)

Hehe I love the stunted one in the far right there on the bottom. 

But I would like to clarify so this doesn't go where i didn't intend I am looking for them to be in power armor.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Those are in PA  Do you mean full PA with a wolf shape then?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

The wolf helm comes in the basic SW troop pack, I want to say 2 helmets per pack.


----------



## SynthNine (Oct 26, 2011)

scscofield said:


> Those are in PA  Do you mean full PA with a wolf shape then?


I didnt see any Power Armor in your link at all. Just Lycans that look like theyre from underworld


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I think your best bet would be a lot of sculpting work. 

With those wolf helmets you could likely shave down the vest on top and texture the back of it with fur to look like an actual head rather than a helm. You could also then cast it so you have a lot of them. 

Tails you could sculpt without too much face. Make an armature then add layers of fur. Rescultping the legs would be quite a challenge however, so i personally would stick with the standard marine body (just with the above, head, a tail and perhaps some other stuff like claws). A lot of the space wolves accessories would also help get the wolf theme across. 

Perhaps you could try the beastman range. Gor legs with the hoof re-sculpted to a paw might work or bestigors as they have armour plated legs.

-edit the one's in sccofields link have power armoured bottom halves. You can see it more clearly in the painted examples.


----------



## SynthNine (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah I have in mind how I think the tails will look and I was thinking of using genestealers hands.


----------



## Imp Blackheart (Nov 29, 2010)

if im not mistaken, but isnt the "lost" 13th company of space puppys suppose to be the largest (fluff wise) user of mutated marines??

thats what i thought from reading the old 3.5/4ed codex... i could be wrong though


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

SynthNine said:


> Hehe I love the stunted one in the far right there on the bottom.
> 
> But I would like to clarify so this doesn't go where i didn't intend I am looking for them to be in power armor.


you get one or 2 of those helmets when you buy a box of standard space wolves


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

You would be looking at a lot of sculpting for this. 

You`re trying to make zoomorphic space marines... 

I would recommend looking through some of the Beastmen kits from WHF. You may be able to pull some kitbashing off if you use them, but I imagine you`ll still need predominantly SM or SW parts... 



Are you on FAF by any chance? :grin: 

_HOOOWWWWL!_


----------



## Coldshrike (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah, I would look at WHF or any other fantasy table top game before jumping straight to sculpting. At the least, you should be able to find some heads/hands ect that you can use. Probably tails most usefully of all.


----------



## SynthNine (Oct 26, 2011)

Its cool bro thanks for the suggestion but I know how to sculpt.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

SynthNine said:


> Its cool bro thanks for the suggestion but I know how to sculpt.


cool, lets see some models in the model section so we can give you some rep points.


----------



## SynthNine (Oct 26, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> cool, lets see some models in the model section so we can give you some rep points.


let me buy some green stuff first. im kinda tight on money at the moment. thats why i havnt baffled anyon e with my works yet


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I still think the other kits are worth a look. I can sculpt as well but I still try to minimize this wherever possible. 

The shapes of their legs is what I was getting at, after this you can use plasticard for armour plating and sculpt in the details and filler. 


I know this because I attempted something similar to what you`re doing long ago when Chaos 3.5 was still around. I wanted the reverse jointed legs to represent Daemonic speed on my Chaos Lord. I don`t have that model anymore but it sounds like you`re doing something very similar.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

You realize that every other space marine chapter would kill these guys on sight? Are they chaos?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

jaysen said:


> You realize that every other space marine chapter would kill these guys on sight? Are they chaos?


No, as furries they will be ridiculed online by others for a while until the others get bored and move on.


----------



## SynthNine (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah pretty much. I dont care if everyone wants to hate on them. I wanna make them. Thats that! Oh they would not be chaos btw.


----------



## ShadowMatt (Sep 9, 2008)

Forget the haters, unleash your creativity and go for it. As long as you are passionate about a project the results will speak for themselves!


----------



## SynthNine (Oct 26, 2011)

ShadowMatt said:


> Forget the haters, unleash your creativity and go for it. As long as you are passionate about a project the results will speak for themselves!


:yahoo: This is exactly how everyone should be thinking instead of "that guy is different. Lets hate him"


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

SynthNine said:


> :yahoo: This is exactly how everyone should be thinking instead of "that guy is different. Lets hate him"


In my experience, it`s more along the lines of 

_I`m going to instantly believe the first negative stereotype I hear about these guys and I won`t let an inconvenient thing like logic get in my way. :crazy: _ 

Fortunately Heresy is low on these types. I look forward to seeing pics of these guys when you can as well. Let Heresy know if you need any more help yah? :victory:


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> No, as furries they will be ridiculed online by others for a while until the others get bored and move on.


Not true, ridiculing furies never gets old.



> I`m going to instantly believe the first negative stereotype I hear about these guys and I won`t let an inconvenient thing like logic get in my way.


Here's the deal, if someone out and out says 'I like dressing up as an anthropomorphic animal and rubbing myself against things for sexual gratification' then you're going to get the piss taken out of you because it's funny. No one really hates furries, they're just funny.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Aramoro said:


> Not true, ridiculing furies never gets old.


Then come at me bro.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> Then come at me bro.


Here's a starter for 10


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> No, as furries they will be ridiculed online by others for a while until the others get bored and move on.


Yeah, I wasn't talking about RL people. I think it is a great idea and you should go with it. But, other chapters would see them as mutants and abominations to the Emperor. Just something to think about when you wright the fluff.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

You could definitely use a mix of space wolves power armor and WHFB Beastmen bits to make them look mutated. Here's some pics of the beastmen bits that you could buy either the box kit or from bits websites like Bits and Kits or Bitz Barn.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Aramoro said:


> Here's a starter for 10


:laugh: That was hilarious! What else you got? 



jaysen said:


> Yeah, I wasn't talking about RL people. I think it is a great idea and you should go with it. But, other chapters would see them as mutants and abominations to the Emperor. Just something to think about when you wright the fluff.


I was making a joke dude.  I know very well how this would play out in a real fluff scenario. 

In regards to the Fluff, I think you should have it so that they are largely a secret except to a few trusted allies who have come to see them as useful. After all mutation is not tolerated for the most part, but there are areas where it is seen with a degree of laxity. 

Especially if said mutations prove useful, such as ogryns.


----------



## SynthNine (Oct 26, 2011)

jaysen said:


> You could definitely use a mix of space wolves power armor and WHFB Beastmen bits to make them look mutated. Here's some pics of the beastmen bits that you could buy either the box kit or from bits websites like Bits and Kits or Bitz Barn.


hey thanks man. the ass crack would be perfect xD but no for real I like the arms those would work wonders!


----------

